# Baby Blue Blue



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 30, 2016)

Look at what Y gave me!!! He talks, and screeches. He's an Australian Parakeet. So much fun!


----------



## 4jean (Jan 30, 2016)

What a handsome fellow!


----------



## wellington (Jan 30, 2016)

Beautiful, such a nice sis


----------



## MPRC (Jan 30, 2016)

What sort of vocabulary does he have?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 30, 2016)

Baby Blue Blue, awesome, that's not nice Blue, Don't bite bird, my name is Gowah (I think)I can really understand the my name is, but Gowah, Miss Gowa, or something close. Oh, he whispers, be quiet now Blue; he whistles, screams, clicks, and makes kissing noises at my male neighbor. I, too, would make kissing noises at my neighbor....hahaha. If you give Blue something he doesn't want he'll take it and fling it to the ground, then read me off, with just noise clicks and no words. But he gets mad and will totally turn his back on me. He's a crack up....at least to me
He came with a lifetime supply of food and the cage. I made out like a bandit! He's really affectionate, I am hoping to hand tame him. He's still a baby.


----------



## Tom (Jan 30, 2016)

That is an Indian ring neck. Not from Australia. Just thought you'd like to know...

Very nice birds. Congrats. Looks like a healthy little one.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 31, 2016)

Tom said:


> That is an Indian ring neck. Not from Australia. Just thought you'd like to know...
> 
> Very nice birds. Congrats. Looks like a healthy little one.


OMG! I had the totally wrong information! Thanks Tom, I lost my computer thing so I couldn't research him. Home now and obviously computer is working. I really appreciate you correcting me. I want to hand tame him and make a nice companion. It really helps to know his correct species. I'm glad you knew.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 31, 2016)

you knew too, you wierdo. I told you what he was.


----------



## Careym13 (Jan 31, 2016)

Yes, a very pretty mature male ringneck. They don't usually develop the ring around the neck until about a year old, so he might be young but would not be considered a baby. They can be quite the talkers!


----------



## Pearly (Jan 31, 2016)

So beautiful!!!! Makes me want one!!!!


----------



## Careym13 (Jan 31, 2016)

Pearly said:


> So beautiful!!!! Makes me want one!!!!


They're a lot of fun to have in your house...you'd be surprised how interactive they really are!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 31, 2016)

Well, he liked me at Y's house, but now he calls me over to him, then turns his back on me. I hope it's just a period of adjustment. I worry about him.


----------



## Careym13 (Jan 31, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> Well, he liked me at Y's house, but now he calls me over to him, then turns his back on me. I hope it's just a period of adjustment. I worry about him.


I'm sure he will be ok. They do go through an adjustment period, but it should be temporary. How long have you had him?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 31, 2016)

About 24 hrs. He was so affectionate to me at Y's, now he'll call me, and when I go to him he starts mumbling and turns his back on me. He hates me! And I'm worried about him. He is eating tho.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 31, 2016)

Cute boy! I had a green male.
Enjoy your new buddy


----------



## Careym13 (Feb 1, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> About 24 hrs. He was so affectionate to me at Y's, now he'll call me, and when I go to him he starts mumbling and turns his back on me. He hates me! And I'm worried about him. He is eating tho.


Yeah he's still adjusting, that can take several weeks. Try not to worry...if he's eating that's an excellent sign


----------



## naturalman91 (Feb 1, 2016)

very pretty bird. 

i grew up with a umbrella macaw in the house he was very smart but he was a jerk in the sense he'd tell on us kids about stuff. like i remember once my mom told my brother to vacuum and my brother said to me out loud i'm just going to lie and say i did it. 

all day until my parent's got home ozzy kept repeating "im just going to lie and say i did it" until mom asked about it. he'd laugh at you for getting in trouble to or falling 

we had to rehome him when i was older and we were all home less and less because he'd cry like a baby when left alone unless he had tv with cartoon's on, made a couple people call the cops thinking we left a baby home alone


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm kinda wondering if they are smarter than us, and they just play us. Blue calls me, until I go to the cage, then he turns his back on me, and laughs under his breath. I'm going to buy him some chew toys and a swing tomorrow, maybe I can make his cage more comfy for him.


----------



## naturalman91 (Feb 1, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> I'm kinda wondering if they are smarter than us, and they just play us. Blue calls me, until I go to the cage, then he turns his back on me, and laughs under his breath. I'm going to buy him some chew toys and a swing tomorrow, maybe I can make his cage more comfy for him.



i've heard of birds that are smarter then the average person lol look up a parrot named Alex. he died after checking out healthy from a vet a week or two earlier he was a bird in a scientific study to see how smart he was his last words to his handler as they were leaving the night before were " you be good, see you tomorrow. i love you" 

he was said to be able to carry on intelligent conversations with people


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 1, 2016)

Wow, that gave me goosebumps.......


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 22, 2016)

Most of you know I got a fancy Indian Ringneck bird from my sister. Well, he hates me. I've done everything I can, even shared my cheesecake with him. He ate it off my fork!!! But he won't come close to me, and bit me hard enuf I tried to strangle him and my neighbor wanted to take me to the ER for stitches. I really didn't strangle him, but I sure wanted too....man can he bite! Then my neighbor Nikki came over and he fell in love....I am so jealous....haha


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 22, 2016)

He likes her because she "gets it." Look at her nails.


----------



## wellington (Feb 22, 2016)

Do what she does, even the nails LOL and see if it helps. Make sure your not wearing a color he doesn't like. 
I had a Quaker parrot that went nuts with the color red.
I also have a chameleon that's not nice either, but is really not nice when he sees the black gloves.
Be patient and keep working at it slowly, he will probably come around.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 22, 2016)

He's a beauty. Sorry you have to see him "love" another. 

Once we settle down, I'll be looking into getting a bird again. Seeing the photos of this guy are making me lean towards another ringneck


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 22, 2016)

You'd better be careful what you say, if he continues to hate me and love anyone else, you might end up with him....


----------



## MPRC (Feb 22, 2016)

@maggie3fan - You'll have to stop by on your way to dump, err I mean gift, Baby Blue to Team Gomberg. The redfoot paradise should be up and running in a few months.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 23, 2016)

LOL... 
I've only ever dealt with 1 bird that didn't like me-and I didn't like back! I've been told I'm gifted with parrots. :shy: 


But hey, we were supposed to meet up on your trek down to see your sis. I was bummed it didn't happen. Well, maybe it didn't cuz I'm not in town anymore? Oh well, someday, right?!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 23, 2016)

I want to meet you and La Duke, can always take a week end road trip, but Heather, you moved to where I don't know, and I never did know where the photo studio is. I'd go visit both of you. I got a hot car and an urge to drive. So girls, send me some addresses and fone numbers so we can make some plans....


----------



## naturalman91 (Feb 23, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> You'd better be careful what you say, if he continues to hate me and love anyone else, you might end up with him....



a friend of mine had a bird that didn't like him but loved me it would go as far as screaming at him "get out!" and making growling noises to him i never had a problem with him tho i'd always take him out and let him hang around me 

have you tried playing some whistle music? something he can sing and dance to and just be around him while he gets used to you? 

every bird i've been around soothing music seems to help them calm down


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 23, 2016)

Well, He doesn't care for Led Zepplin, The Allman Bros or Ozzie. I can't whistle and I've noticed the people he likes whistle at him, and he whistles back. So, I'll go to the music shop and see if they have whistle music, bet they don't. I went in to find a Leon Russell tape, and all I saw was old real Rock n Roll. He had my Leon Russell. He ordered Janis for me, I bet he can find some whistling too....
Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 23, 2016)

Sent you a PM 

Post more photos of this guy for me (and others) to drool over!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 23, 2016)

This is my neighbor Nikki, she's trying to film him...


----------



## naturalman91 (Feb 23, 2016)

you can try looking up people whistling show tunes like the addams family and stuff on youtube then just pretend to whistle while he watches you lol


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 23, 2016)

Oh, he's just stunning! "Insert googly eyes here"


----------



## MPRC (Feb 24, 2016)

Looks like your "threat" of taking him to southern OR might not have been very threatening. Me though, I personally swear if anyone gives my boyfriend a bird they are BOTH living in the garage.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 24, 2016)

You don't like birds? I have 5 parakeets as well.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 28, 2016)

Well, the spirits wanted the bird to stay here, so I guess he's found a home. But I'm hoping to change his name from Baby Blue Blue. I have 5 parakeets and one is Blue. So Baby Blue Blue is gonna be changed, but I'll wait until he names himself. But I took some pictures today to show that just possibly he might start to like me. So I just opened the door of his cage and went about my business, which today was soaking tortoises and turtles and watching the NASCAR race. First he followed me from room to room, landed on my head, and then discovered the drive-in movie screen and fell in love with racing. He's watching the 48 car here tryin not to spin his tires....Then he picked his driver.....
After a bit he discovered that I was eating a bowl of brown Jasmine rice and another bowl of pulled pork....this is what happened to my rice.....
hahaha, such silliness.....the pix didn't come in the right order, but I always have picture problems....


----------



## Momof4 (Feb 28, 2016)

How cute is that! You two are going to be inseparable real soon!!


----------



## MPRC (Feb 28, 2016)

Yay! I'm glad he's finally warming up.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 29, 2016)

Sorry, Heather.....


----------



## Pearly (Feb 29, 2016)

Omg!!! He is beautiful!!!! I want one too! I'm glad things are beginning to work out between you two


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 29, 2016)

No sorry, Maggie  I'll just have to wait and get a bird once hubby kicks the bucket! Men die first, right? 

This is great news. It's still a new place for him so once he settles in and gets used to you I'm sure you'll become buddies!


----------



## Pearly (Feb 29, 2016)

Team Gomberg said:


> No sorry, Maggie  I'll just have to wait and get a bird once hubby kicks the bucket! Men die first, right?
> 
> This is great news. It's still a new place for him so once he settles in and gets used to you I'm sure you'll become buddies!


Bahahaha! Love it! I say exactly this same thing about more pets: when hubby kicks the bucket! Love it love it!!! I'd have house full of children and pets and would be a very happy woman!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 29, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Bahahaha! Love it! I say exactly this same thing about more pets: when hubby kicks the bucket! Love it love it!!! I'd have house full of children and pets and would be a very happy woman!


----------



## Speedy-1 (Apr 10, 2016)

*Hi Maggie , I just saw your post (guess I should look here more often) ! Any way your Ringneck looks like my Quinn's twin Brother !*




*Ringnecks are sort of arrogant birds , and take time to adjust to new surroundings ! They can be pretty feisty !*




*But if you keep at it , and gain their trust you will have a friend for life ! *







*They are also great "talkers" . They are smart birds , and get bored very easily ! If you are still having problems I would be glad to help you out if you like ! *


----------



## Speedy-1 (Apr 10, 2016)

*I am glad to hear you didn't give up on him , they are great birds ! *


----------



## Speedy-1 (Apr 10, 2016)

*Yep , Tom is right it is a Ringneck. An Indian Ringneck to be exact , There are also African Ringnecks which are smaller. They are also related to Alexandrine Parrots who are their big cousins ! He is a beauty , probably between 2 and three years old . *


----------

